# Satori veg and harvest time ?



## rebel (May 5, 2014)

How long do u Satori growers veg and from switch 12/12  how many days till chop,
i want a 5-6' finished plant.


----------



## Rosebud (May 5, 2014)

My satori takes a long time to sex...so i veg for 7-8 weeks. Then after flip I take at day 64 if the trichomes look like i want.


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

I have only run her once but I always veg from seed till they show sex and then flip.
I believe I took my Satori at 65 days and 70 days.  Regardless of strain you need to check them trichomes with a pocket microscope to truly know where you stand.


----------



## Hackerman (May 5, 2014)

This is my next strain to try. Everyone seems to like it for a Sativa choice. Good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 5, 2014)

I find that most of mine are ready in 9 weeks.

Hackman, I just love Satori.  I discovered it in 2007 looking for an up high when Joey Weed was out of his C99.  I have had some in my closet ever since.


----------



## rebel (May 6, 2014)

if u veg for 8wk, what height does yours finish at Rose ?


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

Rebel, I top my satori's so they don't get really tall, they don't get all tall and lanky like some sativa....here is a pic of mine at harvest. I bet she was only 3 feet.
View attachment satori and trunk.JPG


----------



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

May I ask how many times did you top that plant? And, how far apart (in time) were the toppings?

Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2014)

Satori can grow quite large, even with topping.  I have 2 that have been in 12/12 since 4-20, so a bit over 2 weeks that are only about 32" from the top of the pot, but they are about as big around as they are tall and I didn't top or fim them.  I am having trouble downloading pics from my camera to my computer and I don't know why (I hate Windows 8) otherwise I'd post a pic so you could get an idea.  Once you get clones going, you can put into flowering any time you want and regulate the size much better that way.  Putting them into 12/12 while they are smaller will keep them smaller.


----------



## Rosebud (May 6, 2014)

i wish i knew for sure... I would guess, what i usually do is just top twice.


----------



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

My Sativa will grow 1' to 2' after going 12/12. I start them very short. About 18".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2014)

Satori is not your normal Sativa.  It has a 9-10 week flowering time and stays quite nice and bushy.  She often gets these gigantic fan leaves in flowering--thicker like an indica and larger than your hand.  Mine had almost an 8 week veg and only stretched about 6" going after 2 weeks in 12/12.


----------



## Hackerman (May 6, 2014)

That was one reason I wanted to try it. Might be nice to have a manageable sativa for a change.


----------



## Surfer Joe (May 7, 2014)

I'm having a hard time finding Satori seeds. Mandala seeds is not operating until later this year, according to their website.
Can anyone please suggest a reputable seed dealer in the UK?


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

It looks like they are in stock here>>>http://www.masterofseeds.com/en/reg...inder&utm_medium=listing&utm_campaign=default


----------



## Surfer Joe (May 7, 2014)

Thanks. Do you think that's a reputable company?
Do seed resellers tend to have older seeds than the dealers who breed the seeds?


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

I don't think satori seeds have time to get old. 

I just took 3 satori today, at 60 days from flip,  clones... wonderful plants...


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

Surfer Joe said:


> Thanks. Do you think that's a reputable company?
> Do seed resellers tend to have older seeds than the dealers who breed the seeds?



I have never used them but this is their info>>>http://www.masterofseeds.com/en/content/3-terms-and-conditions-of-use

I am with Rose on the too popular to be old bean wise. Satori sells out quickly and regularly.    &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## walik27 (May 7, 2014)

Would a heat bulb be good for vegetation stage and can i start 12 hour stage while still vegetation stage.


----------



## Locked (May 7, 2014)

walik27 said:


> Would a heat bulb be good for vegetation stage and can i start 12 hour stage while still vegetation stage.



Heat bulb?  You don't want to deprive your plants of light for 12 hours a day while in veg.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2014)

walik27 said:


> Would a heat bulb be good for vegetation stage and can i start 12 hour stage while still vegetation stage.


 
 No, a heat bulb is not good at all.  I would suggest that you do some reading up on what the plant needs to be grown indoors.  There are only certain types of lights that work well for growing--don't fall for the "grow bulb" hype.  A lot of these are not actually meant to help the plant grow, but just to make it look good.  You also need a different spectrum of light for vegging and for flowering.  You are going to need a special place set up to grow that you can control the environment.  You will need ventilation.  This will cost some money.  Do you have a designated space and do you have some money to spend to set this up?

 While it is possible to put a plant still vegging into 12/12, it is counterproductive.  The plant will not flower until it is sexually mature.  If you put the plant into 12/12 while still vegging, you are depriving it of 1/2 the light it should be receiving.  It will stretch rather than grow.  By that I mean the plant will get taller, but will not put on any more bud sites.  You often end up with a scraggly spindly plant with few bud sites.


----------



## walik27 (May 9, 2014)

What's up HG  can I  use ts bulbs  n cfls in veg stage


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2014)

Do you mean T5s fluorescent tubes?  And CFLs? The answer is yes.  CFLs do not give off as much usable light per watt as T5s and they put out a lot more heat, but you can use them--it just takes a load of them to have enough light.  Do you have a designated space set up to grow in?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 12, 2014)

Who is the company that sells the satori seeds?

I would like to try it or the C99 who is best for that ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 13, 2014)

Mandala makes Satori.  It is quite popular now and can be hard to find.  The last C99 I grew was from Mosca.  I like both of these strains for an up high, but do like the Satori is my fave.  You can usually find both of these breeders at the major seedbanks.


----------



## Hackerman (May 13, 2014)

How does Satori compare to AK-47 for buzz? I hear a lot about Satori here but AK-47 is mostly Sativa and claims to be one of the strongest strains.

My next grow in between those 2 strains.


----------



## Surfer Joe (May 13, 2014)

I had no luck finding Satori seeds. I tried to order some online that reported being in stock and then after a week they tell me that they have none because Mandala have stopped producing until maybe later in the year, if they return at all. It was disappointing news.
So right now, I still can't get any Satori. I guess that I will have to grow something else.


----------

